# quilted cocobolo



## APBcustoms (May 13, 2014)

so i came across this while doing some research on my favorite wood and come on guys dont hold out on me someone on here has some and wants to donate it to my cocobolo exhibit/collection i have

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Fret440 (May 13, 2014)

Are you sure that's cocobolo? It looks more like mahogany with a stain? Just curious.

Jacob


----------



## APBcustoms (May 13, 2014)

Fret440 said:


> Are you sure that's cocobolo? It looks more like mahogany with a stain? Just curious.
> 
> Jacob




yeah its definitely cocobolo

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## bench1holio (May 13, 2014)

That is the sweeetest bass!!


----------



## WoodLove (May 13, 2014)

I've never seen Cocobolo like that!!!! Waterfall bubinga, yes, but not Cocobolo..... Ya better hold on to that bass..... Gorgeous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 13, 2014)

WoodLove said:


> I've never seen Cocobolo like that!!!! Waterfall bubinga, yes, but not Cocobolo..... Ya better hold on to that bass..... Gorgeous.



I wish it was mine lol


----------



## Fret440 (May 14, 2014)

Yeah... it's just that without seeing/smelling the wood as it's cut, it's gonna be hard to say for sure. I just don't see the characteristic dark-line streaking or other attributes that would lead me to believe it's actually cocobolo. I agree with Woodlove, it looks more like some Bubinga or mahogany with a stain. IMHO.

Jacob


----------



## Blueglass (May 14, 2014)

The more close up pic shows characteristics of Cocobolo. Looks to be an Alembic and if that is what they say it is, I'm sure it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 14, 2014)

Fret440 said:


> Yeah... it's just that without seeing/smelling the wood as it's cut, it's gonna be hard to say for sure. I just don't see the characteristic dark-line streaking or other attributes that would lead me to believe it's actually cocobolo. I agree with Woodlove, it looks more like some Bubinga or mahogany with a stain. IMHO.
> 
> Jacob


Those were my thoughts too when I saw it, looks a lot more like several other woods than Coco, beautiful though...


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2014)

Well just cut it up Into pen blanks. Ok I'm ducking now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 14, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> The more close up pic shows characteristics of Cocobolo. Looks to be an Alembic and if that is what they say it is, I'm sure it is.



It is an alembic and that's why I trust that it's coco I do see a resemblance to bubinga though


----------

